# Ferrari F430 James Bond Submarine Edition :)



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi guys and gals! So I guess this guy was hoping to be in the next _The Spy Who Loved Me_ film but things went awry... terribly. This is no Esprit and you're not Bond, dude. So, they say the owner of this car swerved to avoid hitting a child on a bicycle... Anyway, I've been eagerly awaiting this detail for a couple months now and the next day it came out of cervix I got my grubby hands on it !! Here's why I was anxious >>






It sat in the lake for almost a week!!?? Either that guy was a really crappy driver or he lost control from going too fast and took it for a plunge because it looks to me that he's got plenty of space between the road and the lake to avoid hitting a kid. Or perhaps he was avoiding something else when he went into the lake? Nationwide is on your side... My customer was the highest bidder for this at an auction and what a lucky duck he is, because after lots of work and after putting my mojo on it, it looks almost brand new... Here's the goods >>

Texas inspection stinker...










Step one: Remove all barnacles and fish .





































The cowboys that polished this car before the owner came to me left polish all over the car and it's been a few weeks so it was very difficult to remove.














































Gift from above 










This little surprise set me back about 2.5 hours... A clear bra that had been cooked for the entire time the car was out in the auction lot... roughly 1.5 years I believe in the Texas heat. Yeeeah!! The clear bra came off but the glue decided it wanted to "stick around" for a bit longer . OK I'll get my coat now. 



















Glue boogers that I collected. I think I'll place these strategically in front of my shed door where the neighbor's Persian cat usually craps. 










Ever seen a shaven Persian? Looks something like this










Wolf's Brake Duster wheel cleaner doin its thang...




























Part 2 of the wheel detox: Wolf's nano wheel cleaner. Cleaning usually isn't necessary after the 1st step, but just in case. This leaves the first coat of nano protection (the foundation) behind... sweet stuff .










Let the beadings begin!!! The wheels will bead much better after the 2nd coat of wheel sealant is applied by hand.



















Some of the damage. This thing had water spots galore everywhere, but not from it's maritime mayhem, but from being outside for so long. Most of the engine bay and glass had to be cleaned with 20% vinegar.



















I started out with the engine bay and soaked it with Wolf's Exterior APC to loosen up the poopy inside then brushed and blasted out with a PW. Then I snowed the outside , rinsed and then snowed 
again. I've started using a new method of washing and IMO it's much better than the 2BM.

The first foaming is of course to loosen contaminants. Then rinse. Foam again, but this time don't rinse. Use the foam to wash the car with and your single bucket of soapy water to rinse off the wash mitt. With this method you get a super slick layer of foam between you and the car, which is much slicker than soap & wasser alone. Also, what I've done here is I've used a non-pH neutral foam for the second layer of snow, which when combined with agitation from the wash mitt will strip any wax on the car, as seen in exhibit A below (no sheeting).

I shall call it "The 2FM" or "two foam method" (coining that!! )










This is the "Trout Hangout"...










Leather not too bad... considering.



















The "Crab's Corner"



















The paint...





































Couldn't get this one out. This is where the side-view mirror dangled like a dingle berry throughout the entire trip to Europe...



















Polishing was done with Wolf's 6H and a cutting pad, followed by a finishing pad and "The Jeweler" WP-1N. LSP for today was Wolf's WP-0NT nano sealant, all outside trim dressed with WM-0NT nano dressing, front and back glass got Wolf's WG-1NT glass sealant, leather and carpets cleaned with Wolf's WT-1N APC, leather conditioned with Wolf's WL-1N leather conditioner. Enjoy the afters!!

























































































































































































































Truck Norris popping in for a cameo appearance...










B&W



















UP SOON: Ferrari Fiorano 599 GTB "Desert Storm" Edition 
This car has been sitting in Dubai for more than a year in the 45-50 degree heat and it's been through a few desert storms I'd say!!!










The owner has been kind enough to invite me for lunch next week when I go back to do his Escalade and of course I'll be behind the wheel of the F430 for some play time on some long and windy country roads... Thanks for reading and to all the Playboy subscribers, thanks for "reading"!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Lost for words, amazing story and finish!!!:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Stunning Jesse, your details/write up's are never "run of the mill" there is always something going on! :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Erm that can't be the same car? Surely not?! 

And what of the engine and bits? Surely he spent the price of a new ferrari getting everything going?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> *Erm that can't be the same car? Surely not?! *
> 
> And what of the engine and bits? Surely he spent the price of a new ferrari getting everything going?


I was just thinking that, wouldn't it of just been written off? Surely the engine was ready for the scrap heap?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Erm that can't be the same car? Surely not?!
> 
> And what of the engine and bits? Surely he spent the price of a new ferrari getting everything going?


Yes, it's the same one . Friends, this is a Ferrari... despite it's sometimes "aesthetic flaws" make no mistake that the engines on these cars are Spartans... It was a freshwater pond so no salt crystallization damage, and yes there was quite a bit of work that needed to be done, but the amount of money he put into it is a fraction of what the car would cost at market price. And yes, it runs like a chicken with it's head cut off... fun, fun, fun . I'm actually doing one of this customer's BMW's now .


----------



## d33mb33 (Jul 4, 2010)

I dumped my old Calibra Turbo in a lake once. After it got towed out I left it to dry for a couple of days, changed the oil and plugs (and a few other things) and started it. The exhaust spat water out like emptying a bath. 

All was good for about six months until engine bits started to get stuck open. Turns out it was rusting from the inside!


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

I am lost for words! This is just awesome! Great work and great read! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great turnaround mate.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow , I would be quite interested in what was required to get the mechanical bits running again ,but what you've done with the paint and interiors fantastic!!


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Top job buddy :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Very unusual situation, brilliant work mate!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice turnaround great finish


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work and write up it's definitively original :thumb:

Mario


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

What a Story :doublesho


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks for sharing jesse


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Great write up! But surely he had to change the wiring harness? Otherwise in a couple of months it will start to run like crazy if he didn't.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

d33mb33 said:


> I dumped my old Calibra Turbo in a lake once. After it got towed out I left it to dry for a couple of days, changed the oil and plugs (and a few other things) and started it. The exhaust spat water out like emptying a bath.
> 
> All was good for about six months until engine bits started to get stuck open. Turns out it was rusting from the inside!


Ouch! So what happened after that?



*MAGIC* said:


> Great turnaround mate.


Thanks Robbie!



robsonj said:


> Wow , I would be quite interested in what was required to get the mechanical bits running again ,but what you've done with the paint and interiors fantastic!!


Cheers mate! I'm not sure exactly what was done to it, but I know that it was in service for about 3 months...



Eurogloss said:


> Excellent work and write up it's definitively original :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Thanks Mario! Just keepin' it real :thumb:



Damien89 said:


> Great write up! But surely he had to change the wiring harness? Otherwise in a couple of months it will start to run like crazy if he didn't.


Thanks! Dunno what was changed, but I'm sure a few wiring harnesses were on the list!


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Bless you ,you post up some of your awesome work for is to appreciate and all we're interested in is what tlc was required to get it back on the road !!


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds plausable - just stupid lol..

good work though


----------



## MiLLe (Oct 13, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> The owner has been kind enough to invite me for lunch next week when I go back to do his Escalade and of course I'll be behind the wheel of the F430 for some play time on some long and windy country roads...


Make sure you don't go anywhere near any water :lol:
No lakes, no rivers, not even big puddles :car:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

MiLLe said:


> Make sure you don't go anywhere near any water :lol:
> No lakes, no rivers, not even big puddles :car:


 I'll steer clear of them!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

awesome job and car :thumb:


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

nice turnaround


----------



## roblear (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome results, must be satisfying seeing your own reflection in a 430!!!!


----------



## cam_d_ (Jun 18, 2010)

great turn around


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Great write up and job on the ferrari, it was an expensive rubber ducky for the lake! Loved the write up too


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

We took the "sub" out for a spin today, as it's just come out of the shop (had some more engine work done to it) and wow... it runs like a brand new car!!! I forgot to bring my camera with me, but I'll make a short video next time around!


----------



## 911 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm green with envy Boss :driver:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

911 said:


> I'm green with envy Boss :driver:


 Don't worry young padawan... We'll get you a ride in one soon :thumb:!


----------



## 911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Don't worry young padawan... We'll get you a ride in one soon :thumb:!


Sounds great. It would be good too if my god damn metal worker would complete my classic 911 and then we can go for a ride with two nice :car:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

911 said:


> Sounds great. It would be good too if my god damn metal worker would complete my classic 911 and then we can go for a ride with two nice :car:


That would be niiiiice... Can't wait til that's finished!!


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

nice one Jesse  :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------

